# Substrate



## madmatrixz3000 (Feb 3, 2005)

Ok so I have a thirty gallon tank that I am setting up as we speak. I just put in the first of two twenty-five pound bags of gravel and I was wondering how many inches of substrate do I need for live plants?


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

I'm afraid usually gravel is to coarse for live plants... but I could be wrong... best to post this in the aquatic plant forum


----------



## turtlehead (Jan 28, 2005)

3 inches is best for plants.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Gravel is indeed not suitable for plants but you can grow some species in it. Sand would have been a better choice and cheaper if money is (was) an issue. 3 inches is best but without a proper substrate, it will make it harder.


----------



## turtlehead (Jan 28, 2005)

bad sand will compacted though, makine it had to root. I would buy 3mm - 5mm sized gravel if you are going that route and add plant tabs..


----------



## madmatrixz3000 (Feb 3, 2005)

The gravel I have in the thirty gallon is very tiney and I had to use the smallest strainer I could find to clean the things because of their size


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

The gravel is fine but you should add laterite to the bottom 1 to 1.5 inches when setting up the tank. Final depth should be 3-4 inches.

I notice you list 2 channel cats in your 20 gallon. If you do a google on channel cats you will notice you get back game fish sites not aquarium related sites. These fish get to be 60lbs and do not belong in any of the tanks listed in your signature.

Please do the right thing and return them to where ever you got them and get fish more appropriate for the tanks you have or else get a substantially larger tank for them.


----------

